# Some have been asking for update on 13 puppies



## Reble (Jan 7, 2012)

They now love to fight with each other and are so darn cute to watch, they just bring so much joy to both my husband and I.






Not sure how next week will be, going in for surgery on my wrist, Monday so sure hope hubby can look after all of us. Poor man..

If you enlarge will see how big they really are..














Male




Female


----------



## chandab (Jan 7, 2012)

They are so darn cute.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 7, 2012)

They are just too cute!!!!



:wub

Liz N.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 8, 2012)

cuteness overload! Adorable, thanks for sharing!


----------



## barnbum (Jan 8, 2012)

I want to sit down in the middle of them and be attacked by puppies!!





It would not be possible for you to post too many pictures.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awwwwwww


----------



## little lady (Jan 8, 2012)

barnbum said:


> I want to sit down in the middle of them and be attacked by puppies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Ditto!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 8, 2012)

OMG! I sitting here saying awww look it the puppies and my youngest bulldog is now in my face just a wiggle waggling, I'm the puppy, I'm the puppy!

They are too too cute, I just want to squeeze them and have them lick my face, and smell their puppy breath, and, and, it goes on and on.


----------



## REO (Jan 8, 2012)

I love them!!!





How big will they get?


----------



## Reble (Jan 10, 2012)

REO said:


> I love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mom is 85lbs dad is over 100 lbs.


----------



## wingnut (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable is such an insufficient word to describe those pups!!


----------

